

Amazon for first time lets people give Kindle e-books as gifts - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/11/amazon-to-let-people-give-kindle.html

======
anigbrowl
I wonder if they'll offer virtual gift-wrapping for $1 extra? I bet they'd
make money off it.

